

Advice, Alone, Is Terrible (or, the Secret of Patrick McKenzie's Success) - LeonB
http://yourfirstproduct.com/Info/advice-is-terrible

======
tptacek
I'm not sure BCC qualifies as especially lucrative.

~~~
LeonB
If we somehow managed to sample 100 new side-projects created in that same
week, without any selection bias, I am confident that it would be in the top
few.

It also acted as a perfect breeding ground to teach the ins and outs of adword
marketing and conversion in a "low-upfront cost" way, which went on to have
other benefits.

------
LeonB
I was very reluctant to publish this. I even wrote to Patrick to make sure I
wasn't stepping out of line (I didn't get a response, but that's OK at least I
didn't get a cease & desist ;) ).

